# О путях игры на баяне вопрос



## bayan123 (2 Апр 2014)

Здравствуйте!

Мне 39 лет. Закончил музыкальную школу по классу баяна более 20-ти лет тому назад
и с тех пор не играл ни разу. Вот сейчас решил поупражняться, пока за 3 недели вспомнил 3-4 пьесы из 1-2 классов музшколы. А так же немного сольфеджио вспоминаю.
Выясняются так же подробности, чего я не знал учась в музшколе пять лет (например, что можно сменить тональность с шагом на полтора тона без смены аппликатуры, а на пятирядном баяне и на полтона и.т.д).
Вопросов к участникам форума очень много, но для начала хотел бы спросить следующее:

Каково у Вас обычное количество запомненных пьес наизусть?
В первом классе дмш (даже это был еще кружок) нужно было играть концерт, а я один участник остался (все отказались). Так я помнил 12 пьес (уровня "Катюша", "Полюшко-поле"...) и был готов их играть наизусть (ноты - только для подстраховки).
Далее в дмш обычно помнил около 7 пьес (уровня полонеза Огинского).
Так вот - насколько я понимаю этого мало в принципе, чтобы играть в компании или на каком то вечере выступить. Больше запомнить - я сильно сомневаюсь что будет возможно.
Может я что делаю не так? Например не ту механизмы запоминания у меня?
Ну я сначала играю правую, потом левую, потом соединяю и все смотрю в ноты, потом уже получается без нот на автомате. Может не так надо?
Может нужно знать теорию гармонии и например левую руку не запоминать как робот,
а на ходу выдавать, сообразуясь с гармонией? И даже правую по слуху выдавать?
Я то как робот играю. Только вот памяти более чем на 10-15 пьес думаю не хватит 

p.s. Слух у меня похоже не абсолютный, а относительный.
Но диктанты еле писал в дмш. Сейчас попробовал написать нотами по памяти (без инструмента) "Сулико" - вроде получилось начало (правда на 2 ступени ниже).
С инструментом могу подобрать по слуху - Ламбаду еще в дмш подбирал.
С листа читаю только правую руку в основном одиночными нотами и отбрасывая остальные части аккордов если они есть в произведении.


----------



## vev (2 Апр 2014)

*bayan123*,
Похожая ситуация была у меня с год назад. ДМШ окончил в 1985 и с тех пор практически не садился на аккордеон. Интерес внезапно появился прошлым летом. Стал садиться за инструмент и правая рука вспоминалась достаточно легко с небольшим подсматриванием в ноты. Даже те же ошибки, что были в школе, вспомнились. Левая почти не вспоминалась. 
С месяц поиграл по нотам забытые мелодии и все стало приходить в норму. 
Однако заметил один неприятный эффект: играю наизусть, но ноты должны стоять. Я в них могу и не смотреть, но желательно, чтобы были. Запоминание произведений идет в основном за счет моторной памяти: чем больше играю, тем проще пальцы встают туда, куда надо. При этом если раньше надо было подсматривать на клавиатуру, то сейчас надобность в этом отпала. Очень помогаем (возможно это только у меня) представлять клавиатуру и куда именно встанет палец.

По поводу гармонии и левой руки. Если учу по нотам, то большим количеством прогонов левая рука запоминается вполне нормально. Если подбираю что-то, то безо всякого теоретического обоснования перебирая аккорды тонической, доминантной и субдоминантной группы достаточно просто получается подобрать несложный аккомпонимент.

Сейчас удается играть практически без нот произведений около 10 листа по 3-4 текста

Ориентироваться в нотах было поначалу слегка трудновато. Здесь помогли дополнительные занятия на ф-но. Сейчас аккорды в обоих ключах берутся почти что зрительно, без разбора из каких нот они состоят.

В школе слуха почти никакого не было. Подбирал на уровне "маленькой елочки" и то со скрипом. Сейчас что-то щелкнуло и спокойно подбираю мелодию что на ф-но, что на аккордеоне, что на гитаре (на ней стал пробовать месяца полтора назад). Кстати смена инструментов идет скорее на пользу.

Разбираю новые произведения почти без разделения на правую и левую руки. Левая рука очень помогает сразу правильно распределить ритмический рисунок.

P.S. с тех пор как начал играть, значительно улучшилась и обычная память. Видимо стали чаще задействоваться некие полезные зоны мозга


----------



## Dmvlad (2 Апр 2014)

так вон оно че Михалыч :biggrin: не одинок значит я в своих сомнениях! 
Вот что я думаю, побольше времени надо для того чтобы не только на память играть. Со временем и техника подтянется, и интуиция, и слуховая память наработается+моторика(дадут эффект) и иже с ними. Побольше времени с инструментом нам в помощь, как следствие наработка опыта, да и еще... слушать и слушать как другие играют, благо радио на сайте есть, хотя и смотреть на технику игры других тоже полезно. Терпенье друзья-терпенье и работаработаработа... У нас все получится, еще с профи потягаемся


----------



## vev (2 Апр 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Побольше времени с инструментом нам в помощь, как следствие наработка опыта, да и еще... слушать и слушать как другие играют, благо радио на сайте есть. Терпенье друзья-терпенье и работаработаработа...


Жены только сильно мешают прогрессу. Вечно им в выходной что-то приспичивает. Только сядешь играть - либо идея куда пойти появится, либо звук аккордеона больше выносить не может  Спасает цифровое пианино и сайлент гитара: сядешь поздно вечером ни жена, ни соседи не слышат


----------



## Dmvlad (2 Апр 2014)

*vev*,

У меня с этим порядок, патриархат жесткий, папа сказал в сад-значит в сад, ну и жена (замечательная женщина!) тоже понимает, что не хлебом единым...Сама на Ф-но училась и закончила в свое время, да и сейчас поигрывает иногда. Вчера призналась, что баян ей больше нравится


----------



## Евген (2 Апр 2014)

bayan123 писал:


> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Мне 39 лет. Закончил музыкальную школу по классу баяна более 20-ти лет тому назад
> и с тех пор не играл ни разу.


vev писал:


> Похожая ситуация была у меня с год назад. ДМШ окончил в 1985 и с тех пор практически не садился на аккордеон.



Из-за чего же многие из выпускников советских ДМШ бросили то, чем занимались многие годы? Ведь столько было приложено усилий, а инструмент после окончания школ оставался невостребованным. Подобная же ситуация и сейчас с выпускниками детских музыкальных школ постсоветского периода?


----------



## vev (2 Апр 2014)

*Евген*,
Школу заканчивал из под палки. Первый раз сел за аккордеон с удовольствие уже со свидетельством об окончании. Почти сразу уехал поступать в институт. Дальше армия, дети, заработки. Короче, не до музыки было. 
Сейчас есть время, деньги, желание, инструмент хороший и бэкграунд. А не было бы тогда ДМШ - не было бы сейчас возможности играть. Пусть хоть так возвращаемся

Кстати, из моей институтской группы по специальности работал я один. А сколько народ усилий на поступление, обучение потратил! ДМШ по сравнению с этим - детский лепет. Не думаю, что являюсь исключением из правил. БОльшая часть из того, чему мы в жизни учимся, остается невостребованной напрямую, но формирует из нас полноценных людей.


----------



## Dmvlad (2 Апр 2014)

*Евген*,
Все по разным причинам , болезнь "детской левизны" в большей мере у многих проходит к 40 годам. Да и перспектив небыло и нет по сей день, да наверное и не будет уже у выпускников-музыкантов, жизнь диктует свои правила. Если в технических-то ВУЗах нет перспектив у выпускников, но пристраиваться, благодаря все-таки гораздо большему кругозору, полученному в институте другой направленности легче, а что говорить о выпускниках высшей музыкальной школы? Кто это понимает - тот и уходит. Вот они и ходят, выпускники музыкальных академий неприкаянные, процентов около 100, кто как может. Знание сольфеджио и игра на инструменте, плюс "кризис жанра" дохода особо не несут, плюс потеря интереса к инструменту в массах (соответственно в ДМШ нет большой потребности в преподавателях). Как-то так я думаю.


----------



## Павлов (2 Апр 2014)

vev писал:


> Похожая ситуация была у меня с год назад. ДМШ окончил в 1985 и с тех пор практически не садился на аккордеон.


Удивительно тогда, как вы позволили себе так настойчиво поучать меня в теме про Смурь. В теме - О КОТОРОЙ ВЫ ДАЖЕ НЕ ИМЕЕТЕ ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЯ!
Совесть имейте не лезть туда, где не разбираетесь
Вот такие "специалисты " и отстаивают здесь смурь :biggrin:


----------



## vev (2 Апр 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Удивительно тогда, как вы позволили себе так настойчиво поучать меня в теме про Смурь. В теме - О КОТОРОЙ ВЫ ДАЖЕ НЕ ИМЕЕТЕ ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЯ!
> Совесть имейте не лезть туда, где не разбираетесь
> Вот такие "специалисты " и отстаивают здесь смурь



Уважаемый!
А кто Вам дает право поучать других, не имея никакого представления ни об уровне собеседников ни об элементарных правилах приличия при ведении дискуссии?

И кто Вам, уважаемый, сказал о чем я имею представление, а о чем нет? Насколько я знаю, совершенно необязательно писать "Войну и мир" для того, чтобы иметь представление о литературе. Зачастую оно может быть намного глубже и шире чем у тех, кто находит в себе смелость (наглость) писать книжки. Так же и с музыкой: не всегда необходимо заканчивать консерваторию, чтобы любить у чувствовать музыку.

Кстати, если мне не изменяет память, Вы так и не предоставили о себе никакой информации, за исключением того, что когда-то закончили какой-то педагогический институт. Да и это было в неявном виде и в другой ветке. 

Теперь о смури, как Вы это имели неосторожность назвать. Не Вам, уважаемый, диктовать что кому слушать можно, а что нет и что имеет право на существование, а что не имеет. Наверное не следует навязывать собеседникам свое мнение, особенно, если его никто не спрашивает. Но если и спросят, оно все равно будет не более, чем Ваше личное мнение и никак по-другому

Так что ведите себя скромнее и люди потянуться к Вам. А разбираться со своей совестью уж позвольте мне самому, и без Вашего наставления


----------



## Евген (2 Апр 2014)

Цитата:


> СМУРЬ, -и, ж. Тяжелое состояние, плохое настроение; похмелье; сплин, хандра, тоска; плохая погода, пасмурность.


 (Из словаря русского арго).
Долой плохое настроение из темы! 

Цитата:


> Школу заканчивал из под палки.


А на Западе , интересно, тоже существуют детские музыкальные школы, в которых заставляют учиться из-под палки?


----------



## vev (2 Апр 2014)

Евген писал:


> А на Западе , интересно, тоже существуют детские музыкальные школы, в которых заставляют учиться из-под палки?


Если у тамошних школяров есть родители, то наверное тоже есть :biggrin: С палкой стояла моя мама, которой я за это сейчас очень благодарен


----------



## Dmvlad (2 Апр 2014)

*vev*,
Да уж...родителям точно спасибо мало, хоть я и учился с удовольствием (ну был там кризис на 3 году, быстро прошел), но тянуть обучение шесть лет + два инструмента поменяли за время учебы, тоже не мало, не дешевое удовольствие сейчас, а тогда тем более. Причем в мой кризис -бросить, наоборот уговаривали остаться, что пожалею если брошу. Ну и преподаватель у меня был суперский. То что сейчас легко вспоминается все его заслуга, недаром он получил Заслуженного Деятеля Культуры, учеников у него очень много благодарных.


----------



## vev (2 Апр 2014)

*Dmvlad*,
Хотя моя преподавательница и не столь орденоносна :biggrin: , но привила, как теперь выясняется, очень много ценных и полезных навыков. К сожалению мы давно живем в разных городах, но я до сих пор помню номер ее домашнего телефона и не реже раза в 2-3 месяца обязательно созваниваемся, обсуждаем в том числе и музыкальные дела. 
Хорошо, что вспомнили про инструменты. Тоже на два Weltmeister было потрачено, как сейчас помню, 660 рублей. По тем временам четыре зарплаты инженера. Да и сама школа рублей семь в месяц стоила.
Отрадно, что эти траты не канули в лету :biggrin:


----------



## zet10 (2 Апр 2014)

Евген писал:


> А на Западе , интересно, тоже существуют детские музыкальные школы, в которых заставляют учиться из-под палки?


Не знаю как на Западе,а на Востоке в Китае знаю достоверно,что есть такие правила,
А именно,ребенку на плечевые ремни сзади вешают замок и заставляют его заниматься подряд два-три часа,и так с чередованием на перерыв,и так каждый день).


----------



## Dmvlad (2 Апр 2014)

Семь рублей? у меня 18 родители платили в месяц, а в последний год 22... вот такие были цены с 80 по 87 год.
Кстати, а жена преподавателя у меня преподавала сольфеджио, так что я там под таким прессом был!


----------



## vev (2 Апр 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Семь рублей? у меня 18 родители платили в месяц, а в последний год 22... вот такие были цены с 80 по 87 год


Я - безотцовщина. Это было одно из немногих преимуществ моего положения. Возможно, еще обеды в школе бесплатно давали


----------



## zet10 (2 Апр 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Семь рублей? у меня 18 родители платили в месяц, а в последний год 22... вот такие были цены с 80 по 87 год


Зато сейчас вообще ни чего платить не надо,по крайней мере в Москве,ОБУЧЕНИЕ БЕСПЛАТНОЕ,но все одно идут еле еле учиться на народные инструменты...Ну а уж когда встает вопрос купить ребенку инструмент в районе 6-15 тыс.руб,тут уж вообще КАРАУЛ!!
Многие не выдерживают такой АГРОМЕННОЙ суммы, прекращают учить свое дитя музыке и разбегаются из школ...


----------



## Dmvlad (2 Апр 2014)

*zet10*,
Как это бесплатно? в ДМШ? в училище?в Консе?
А по поводу дорого или дешево, я как то писал тут, взять например хоккей -пацана тренировать, там в круговую по году в РАЗЫ дороже, отбоя нет, и про деньги не спрашивают. Друг водит своего, там парень есть, играет классно, но живет с матерью без отца, так на собрании решили родители помогать ему, иначе команде хана. Кажется мне , что дело не в деньгах, а "модности" и амбициях родителей, потому и "дорого".


----------



## zet10 (2 Апр 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Как это бесплатно? в ДМШ?


Бесплатно,это значит не платят вообще не сольда,естественно речь идет о ДМШ.Dmvlad писал:


> взять например хоккей -пацана тренировать, там в круговую по году в РАЗЫ дороже, отбоя нет, и про деньги не спрашивают. Друг водит своего, там парень есть, играет классно, но живет с матерью без отца, так на собрании решили родители помогать ему, иначе команде хана. Кажется мне , что дело не в деньгах, а "модности" и амбициях родителей, потому и "дорого".


Согласен.
Но тут есть все же маленькое но...большинству детей в силу многих причин интереснее будет играть в хоккей,нежели на баяне,это статистика!
А спрос определяет предложения...увы.


----------



## Dmvlad (2 Апр 2014)

Круто вы в Москве живете-))
У нас взять-Городская Школа Искусств (то же ДМШ по сути), минимальная оплата за 2 часа инструмента+ теория 3500 в неделю, итого 14 тыс. минимум в месяц. По большому счету выходит около 18-22 тыс. в месяц. Вот так... у людей многих семейный бюджет месячный 40-50 тыс, какая тут учеба?


----------



## vev (2 Апр 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Круто вы в Москве живете-))



Еще с советских времен все самое вкусное в Москву свозили. Инстинкт не пропьешь: совка нет, а музыкальный коммунизм так и остался :biggrin:

А если серьезно, то ДМШ всегда были дотационными и кормились из местного бюджета. Видимо в Новосибе решили забить на музыку


----------



## Dmvlad (2 Апр 2014)

*vev*,
нет, ну там есть квоты на бесплатное образование, но как обычно по своим и их всего в этом году например 15 шт. на ВСЮ школу


----------



## vev (2 Апр 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> нет, ну там есть квоты на бесплатное образование, но как обычно по своим и их всего в этом году например 15 шт.



Свои - это святое. Как же можно на своих экономить :biggrin: Пусть хоть "свои" играть научатся


----------



## Dmvlad (2 Апр 2014)

*vev*,
Вот потому мы и счастливые люди, что выучились в свое время правдами и неправдами и можем себе позволить отвести душу, о чем многие люди в нашем возрасте только могут мечтать


----------



## IvanM (7 Апр 2014)

А я, если честно, даже не жалею, что не учился в музшколе. Особенно имея пример двоюродного брата, который, закончив музшколу, больше на аккордеоне не играл и в итоге его продал.

Во взрослом состоянии всё как-то осмысленнее происходит. Лучше знаешь, что тебе надо и что хочется, играешь, что нравится, а не что задают, подходишь к делу с большим осознанием. 

И если шире посмотреть, то у меня всё так, всё, чему я научился, было после 18 лет и всё почти самообразованием и всё с нуля. Сказал бы я сам себе лет в 12, что я буду заниматься тем, чем я занимаюсь сейчас, не поверил бы.


----------



## vev (7 Апр 2014)

*IvanM*,
Не знаю-не знаю. Есть и плюсы, есть и минусы. Детская рука и рука взрослого мужика вещи абсолютно разные. Добиться гибкости в 10 лет и 35 - большая разница. С целями и осознанием в разумном возрасте попроще будет, но вот со всем остальным. ...


----------



## Dmvlad (8 Апр 2014)

Согласен Уважаемый vev полностью, мышечная память полученная в детстве волей -не волей срабатывает. Даже с ранее приобретенными навыками, спустя много лет после окончания ДМШ, восстанавливать гибкость, скорость пальцев надо стараться. По сути начинаешь с нуля. А если человек за 30 вообще не играл и пытается научиться, то тут упорства и настойчивости необходимо в разы больше. И времени, которого в таком возрасте не всегда хватает на просто текущие дела, не говоря о том, чтобы играть по 4-6 часов в день, для достижения результата, на что в детском возрасте уходило час-полтора.


----------



## MAN (8 Апр 2014)

IvanM писал:


> И если шире посмотреть, то у меня всё так, всё, чему я научился, было после 18 лет и всё почти самообразованием и всё с нуля.


То есть пить, курить, говорить, читать-писать-считать, кататься на велосипеде и коньках, завязывать шнурки и самостоятельно кушать ложкой манную кашу, - всё это у Вас стало возможным только после 18-ти?! Оригинально! Хотя Илья Муромец и вовсе 30 лет на печи сидел...


----------



## vev (8 Апр 2014)

MAN писал:


> То есть пить, курить, говорить, читать-писать-считать, кататься на велосипеде и коньках, завязывать шнурки и самостоятельно кушать ложкой манную кашу, - всё это у Вас стало возможным только после 18-ти?! Оригинально! Хотя Илья Муромец и вовсе 30 лет на печи сидел...


Ой какой недобрый народ пошел :biggrin: 
Александр, а ссылка на И.Муромца приведена, чтобы не убивать накорню жажду познания? :biggrin:

Dmvlad писал:


> Уважаемый vev


Дмитрий, давайте уж наконец перейдем на нормальные русские имена. Dmvlad будем считать Дмитрием, а VEV - Евгением (ну или Женей). Я ни в коей мере не навязываю, но просто предлагаю 

IvanM писал:


> А я, если честно, даже не жалею, что не учился в музшколе. Особенно имея пример двоюродного брата, который, закончив музшколу, больше на аккордеоне не играл и в итоге его продал.



Уважаемый Иван,
не думаю, что Вы это серьезно. Причем здесь пример брата? Ну а если бы брат Моцарта тоже бросил ДМШ? Что это доказывает или опровергает? ДМШ - это был и есть единственный способ получить начальное музыкальное образование в разумном возрасте. "Разумный" это тот возраст, когда скорость поглощения информации/навыков максимальна. Можно и сокоралетнего кролика научить курить, но сколько времени это займет? Это отрадно, что Вы наконец то пришли к музыке, но не надо ожидать вороха лавров: Вы, к сожалению, упустили очень много, из того, чего могли бы достичь, начав свою музыкальную карьеру на пару десятков лет раньше


----------



## IvanM (8 Апр 2014)

vev писал:


> Детская рука и рука взрослого мужика вещи абсолютно разные. Добиться гибкости в 10 лет и 35 - большая разница


Ну если так мыслить, то после 20 вообще ничем нельзя начинать заниматься. Но что-то мне подсказывает, что сама конструкция и сами габариты инструмента расчитаны прежде всего на взрослого играющего.

vev писал:


> Ой какой недобрый народ пошел


Да-с недобрый, и шуточки недобрые. Начать с того, что я не курю. А мысль мою, я думаю, все поняли, кто захотел.

vev писал:


> Это отрадно, что Вы наконец то пришли к музыке, но не надо ожидать вороха лавров: Вы, к сожалению, упустили очень много, из того, чего могли бы достичь, начав свою музыкальную карьеру на пару десятков лет раньше


Моя музыкальная карьера? Звучит-то само по себе смешно. :biggrin:


----------



## vev (8 Апр 2014)

IvanM писал:


> Моя музыкальная карьера? Звучит-то само по себе смешно.


А что в этом смешного? Будут же у вас слушатели, помимо магнитофона?

IvanM писал:


> Ну если так мыслить, то после 20 вообще ничем нельзя начинать заниматься. Но что-то мне подсказывает, что сама конструкция и сами габариты инструмента расчитаны прежде всего на взрослого играющего.


Каких я только "клопов" не видел за теми самыми баянами. Головы из-за клавиатуры не видно, а звуки вполне пристойные, издает 

IvanM писал:


> Да-с недобрый, и шуточки недобрые. Начать с того, что я не курю. А мысль мою, я думаю, все поняли, кто захотел.


Да, народ здесь смышленый. Думаю, понял :biggrin: 
А "курить" можно с легкостью заменить на "пилить", "шутить", "рыбу ловить". Суть не сильно поменяется


----------



## IvanM (8 Апр 2014)

vev писал:


> А что в этом смешного?


Карьера — это слишком громко. Звучит почти с издёвкой. Карьера — это у вас, у меня в лучшем случае хобби.

vev писал:


> Будут же у вас слушатели, помимо магнитофона?


Думаю, нет. Я сам для себя.

vev писал:


> А "курить" можно с легкостью заменить на "пилить", "шутить", "рыбу ловить". Суть не сильно поменяется


Ясно. Только я имел ввиду более серьёзные вещи, а не шнурки завязывать. Игра на муз. инструментах как-то трудно приравнять к умению есть ложкой манную кашу, больше схоже на изучение сложного навыка или новой профессии (о чём я и говорил). Десять раз подумаешь, стоит ли ввязываться. Возможно, мне стоит бросить эти глупые мысли о музыке, пока не поздно. :biggrin:


----------



## vev (8 Апр 2014)

*IvanM*,
Уважаемый Иван!

Будьте проще :biggrin: 

Какая может быть музыкальная карьера у человека в 44 года начавшего вспоминать где находятся ноты на клавиатуре? Мой главный слушатель в настоящее время - магнитофон. Кстати, очень полезный слушатель: все запоминает и потом очень точно обо всем мне рассказывает. Очень помогает не особенно то на лаврах почивать 

IvanM писал:


> Думаю, нет. Я сам для себя.


Ой, лукавите! Ну кому ж не хочется, чтобы его оценили и похвалили?!

IvanM писал:


> Ясно. Только я имел ввиду более серьёзные вещи, а не шнурки завязывать. Игра на муз. инструментах как-то трудно приравнять к умению есть ложкой манную кашу, больше схоже на изучение сложного навыка или новой профессии (о чём я и говорил). Десять раз подумаешь, стоит ли ввязываться. Возможно, мне стоит бросить эти глупые мысли о музыке, пока не поздно.



А вот упаднические настроения точно надо бросать! :biggrin: Умение есть манную кашу и играть на баяне в 5 лет - вещи одного порядка. Тут я с Александром (MAN) полностью солидарен. И то и другое абсолютно логично и гармонично для ребенка. В нашем возрасте (прошу прощения, но вы о своем возрасте так и не написали) кашу есть уже намного проще, чем играть на баяне. Но при этом музыка в нашем возрасте может принести намного больше радости и удовлетворения, чем в 5 лет. Дерзайте и не обращайте на нас внимания! :biggrin: Ну а мы будем тем временем изподтишка всякие гадости писать, чтобы Вас раззадорить 

Только один совет от непрофессионала непрофессионалу: не выбирайте Вы так долго инструмент. Когда хочется играть и бревно можно считать гитарой. Начинайте играть на том, что есть под рукой. Чего бы Вы не выбрали, это будет далеко не последний инструмент в Вашей жизни. 

И еще раз удачи в освоении баяна !


----------



## IvanM (9 Апр 2014)

vev писал:


> Мой главный слушатель в настоящее время - магнитофон. Кстати, очень полезный слушатель: все запоминает и потом очень точно обо всем мне рассказывает. Очень помогает не особенно то на лаврах почивать


Хорошая мысль, надо взять на вооружение.

vev писал:


> Ну кому ж не хочется, чтобы его оценили и похвалили?!


Вот честно, мне это не важно, даже не думал об этом. 

vev писал:


> В нашем возрасте (прошу прощения, но вы о своем возрасте так и не написали)


В районе тридцати. Но в душе мне всегда 17. :gamer: 

vev писал:


> не выбирайте Вы так долго инструмент.


Когда финансы поют романсы, выбирать особо не приходится. Я в принципе уже выбрал балалайку. Ту тему создавал скорее для уточнения своих желаний и мыслей.

vev писал:


> И еще раз удачи в освоении баяна !


Спасибо за тёплые слова. :drinks:


----------



## MAN (9 Апр 2014)

IvanM писал:


> Да-с недобрый, и шуточки недобрые.


Да перестаньте, Иван, не обижайтесь на меня. Про "курить" это просто была цитата из Райкина. Я сам точно такой же любитель безо всякого намёка на музыкальное образование, как и Вы. И такой же провинциал, кстати (если только Вы не петербуржец ). Правда мне всё-таки жалко, что у меня в детстве не было возможности учиться в музыкальной школе. И ещё я чуток постарше Вас, мне уже "в районе" пятидесяти (47 лет). :biggrin: В своём деревенском детстве я под влиянием отца немного занимался на баяне по самоучителю и играл на гармони по слуху, а к юности всё это забросил, увлёкшись гитарой (тоже как самоучка). Уже после 40-ка по настоянию отца забрал у него тот самый баян, на котором в детстве пиликал и понеслось... В короткое время буквально заболел я баяном к собственному своему немалому изумлению (возможно такую причудливую форму принял у меня кризис среднего возраста :biggrin. Приобрёл более подходящий инструмент, с удовольствием занимаюсь на досуге, но... душа душой, а времени-то катастрофически не хватает, да и способности как у рук, так и у головы, уже далеко не те, что были в юном возрасте. Однако в целом, как видите, мы с Вами одной крови , так что за недруга меня, пожалуйста, не принимайте. Я также от души желаю Вам удачи!


----------



## vev (9 Апр 2014)

MAN писал:


> Однако в целом, как видите, мы с Вами одной крови


Александр, а какая у Вас группа крови? У меня вторая (A) и пошел я на Аккордеон в ДМШ. Если у Вас третья (B) и Вы играете на Баяне, то это уже однако корреляция. 
К первой группе должны при этом относиться музыкально неодаренные люди (0 он и в Африке 0), ну а четвертая (AB) - полиглоты, могут и на баяне и на аккордеоне :biggrin: 
Можно было бы организовать что-то похожее на Гемотест для профориентации. :biggrin:


----------



## Gross (9 Апр 2014)

vev писал:


> У меня вторая (A) и пошел я на Аккордеон в ДМШ


увы, я со 2-й группой отпетый баянист.


----------



## vev (9 Апр 2014)

*Gross*,
Жаль. А ведь шел на Нобелевку. .. :biggrin:


----------



## Dmvlad (10 Апр 2014)

Тема плавно перетекла в медицинскую, напоминающую недалекое прошлое с теориями о принадлежности расы к той или иной группе - по крови. Судя по всему Женя тебя занесло не туда, у меня тоже вторая группа +, я тоже на баяне играю как и Gross. Даже интересно стало, а у скрипачей какая группа крови преобладает? Или надо делить на народников , струнников, вокалистов и прочих? :biggrin: Вот где Нобелевка зарыта.


----------



## vev (10 Апр 2014)

*Dmvlad*,
Дима! Какой такой рассизм?! Я ж о детях пекусь. Вот ему генами предписано на баяне играть, а ему аккордеоном жизнь ломают :biggrin:

Dmvlad писал:


> Даже интересно стало, а у скрипачей какая группа крови преобладает? Или надо делить на народников , струнников, вокалистов и прочих? Вот где Нобелевка зарыта.



Ну у "роялистов" то точно должно что-то голубое течь :biggrin:


----------



## Vlad81 (10 Апр 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> У нас взять-Городская Школа Искусств (то же ДМШ по сути), минимальная оплата за 2 часа инструмента+ теория 3500 в неделю, итого 14 тыс. минимум в месяц.


 В Нижнем Новгороде хозрасчётное обучение в муз. школах стоит примерно 3500 рублей в месяц за 2 часа инструмента и теорию. В Новосибирске Dmvlad пишет, что тоже самое стоит в 4 раза дороже. Наверно, тут какая-то ошибка. В гос. школах не может это столько стоить. Только если приглашать преподавателей частным образом к себе домой, возможно это будет столько стоить в Новосибирске. А то распугаем сейчас ещё ценами желающих...


----------



## MAN (10 Апр 2014)

vev писал:


> Александр, а какая у Вас группа крови?


Нулевая у меня, Евгений, музыкально неодарённая , то бишь *I* по Ландштайнеру, резус-положительная. 
Dmvlad писал:


> Даже интересно стало, а у скрипачей какая группа крови преобладает?


 Супруга моя, в отличие от меня - деревенщины неотёсанной, в музыкальной школе в своё время обучалась. И в аккурат вот 7 годов по классу скрипки. А кровушка у неё *А(II) Rh+*. Только вот смычком она последний раз орудовала, кажется, ещё до замужества (а мы с ней серебряную свадьбу прошлый год справляли), да и скрипку свою чехословацкую (довольно неплохую, кстати) давны-ым-давно задарила кому-то из детей знакомых.


----------



## vev (10 Апр 2014)

*MAN*,

Облом значит с теорией  А так хотелось Нобеля на еще один аккордеон. Если не в московском "Аккорде" покупать, то должно было хватить 

MAN писал:


> в отличие от меня - деревенщины неотёсанной


Александр, не прибедняйтесь. Тут заглянул ненароком на соседний баянный форум и там "деревенщина" такие вопросы из теории музыки обсуждает, что нам, окончившим ДМШ, и в страшном сне не приснится :biggrin:


----------



## Dmvlad (10 Апр 2014)

*Vlad81*,
Ошибки нет, на сайте можно посмотреть, там официальные документы выложены, да и вы сами сказали 2 часа и теория В МЕСЯЦ, а в месяце 4 недели, что такое 2 часа в месяц? Это ничто... А доп. занятия?
Вот выдержка:

Квота приема обучающихся на 2014-2015 учебный год - 15 человек. 
Отделение платных образовательных услуг является структурным подразделение МОУ ДОД Городской школы искусств №. .., основной задачей которого является наиболее полное удовлетворение потребностей граждан в получении дополнительных образовательных услуг. Предметом деятельности отделения является начальное музыкальное и хореографическое образование, которое не может быть им оказано в рамках бюджетной деятельности ГШИ №. ... В данной области отделение платных образовательных услуг является единственным в городе Новосибирске. 
Стоимость обучения на отделении платных образовательных услуг, в месяц, с 01.09.2013 года:
МУЗЫКАЛЬНОЕ ОТДЕЛЕНИЕ
(классическое фортепиано, эстрадное фортепиано, классическая гитара, эстрадная гитара, бас-гитара, *баян, аккордеон*, скрипка, флейта)
1 час специальности *в неделю *+ теоретические предметы - 2400 рублей
2 часа специальности *в неделю *+ теоретические предметы - 3500 рублей
ЭСТРАДНОЕ ПЕНИЕ
1 час специальности в неделю + 0,5 часа концертм. + теоретические предметы - 3100 рублей
2 часа специальности в неделю + 1 час концертм. + теоретические предметы - 4500 рублей
АКАДЕМИЧЕСКОЕ ПЕНИЕ
1 час специальности в неделю + 1 час концертм. + теоретические предметы - 3250 рублей
2 часа специальности в неделю + 1 час концертм. + теоретические предметы - 4500 рублей
3 часа специальности в неделю + 2 часа концертм. + теоретические предметы - 6000 рублей.
ХОРЕОГРАФИЧЕСКОЕ И ХУДОЖЕСТВЕННОЕ ОТДЕЛЕНИЯ - 1300 рублей

Причем квота - это я так понимаю, количество бесплатных мест.


----------



## Vlad81 (10 Апр 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Стоимость обучения на отделении платных образовательных услуг, в месяц


- 
Dmvlad, оплата у Вас в городе такая же, как и в Нижнем. Там написано оплата в МЕСЯЦ 2400- за еженедельный урок специальности и урок теории и 3500 в Месяц- за еженедельные 2 урока специальности и урок теории. У меня в школе искусств мальчик-ученик с нового года за 8 уроков аккордеона в месяц платит 2600 - практически тоже самое. Могут заниматься и взрослые- на платные образовательные услуги - так это в документах сейчас называется- квот нет.
Дети, которые учатся по федеральным программам- это квоты на эти места- платят примерно 250 рублей в месяц (примерно, т.к. квитанций ещё нам за март-май нам не выдали, идёт перерасчёт). Пианисты около 500 р. в месяц платят.


----------



## Dmvlad (10 Апр 2014)

Ну...может быть и так, я так понял в неделю за 2 часа 3500


----------



## Евген (10 Апр 2014)

Цитата:


> ...нам, окончившим ДМШ...


"Начальное музыкальное образование:
Детская музыкальная школа, Детская школа искусств (ДМШ, ДШИ)" http://www.rhapsody.ru/education.html
Так что ДМШ похожа на ЦПШ (церковно-приходскую школу): гордиться её окончанием можно только перед совершенно безграмотными.


----------



## Dmvlad (10 Апр 2014)

*Евген*,
А вы когда нибудь слышали как играют некоторые детки от 3 до выпускного класса? В училище так не играют многие В ютубе посмотрите конкурсные выступления пацанов занявших первые места особенно, не забудьте обратить внимание на год их обучения. Так что насчет ЦПШ вы перегибаете, причем очень сильно. По вашей логике если судить, то что вы скажете о том, что многие люди с высшим (не музыкальным) образованием не смогут дать определение слову "сольфеджио"? Я не говорю уже о составляющей, а некоторые и вовсе такого слова не знают.


----------



## MAN (10 Апр 2014)

Евген писал:


> ДМШ похожа на ЦПШ (церковно-приходскую школу): гордиться её окончанием можно только перед совершенно безграмотными.


Ну уж Вы детскую музыкальную школу низвели прямо ниже плинтуса. Напрасно. Напрасно и несправедливо. Бывает наверное всяко, да и вообще вся наша система образования (не только музыкального, кстати) далека от совершенства, особенно сильно её корёжит в последнее время, но... Гордиться, не гордиться, а испытывать благодарность и, прежде всего, конкретным людям, педагогам, вложившим кусочек своего сердца, поделившимся теплом своей души, приобщившим самым непосредственным образом к прекраснейшему миру музыки, мне кажется, у большинства из тех, кому посчастливилось в детстве заниматься в таких школах, должны быть все основания. Даже если эти люди никогда потом больше не прикасаются к клавишам или струнам. Вот поэтому лично я им по-хорошему завидую.
Как сирота, должно быть, завидует выросшему в пускай и не вполне благополучной, но полноценной семье. Не станете же Вы принижать и роль семьи в воспитании детей?


----------



## vev (10 Апр 2014)

Евген писал:


> Так что ДМШ похожа на ЦПШ (церковно-приходскую школу): гордиться её окончанием можно только перед совершенно безграмотными.


Не знаю откуда столько снобизма, или Вы родились уже с дипломом консы и навыками игры по памяти всего ХТК?

Мне есть, чем гордиться в этой жизни и в моем посте речи о гордости по поводу ДМШ никак ни шло. 
Насколько мне известно, многие великие люди имели только те самые три класса ЦПШ и все равно достигли огромных высот в жизни. Я лично знаю прекрасных конструкторов-рационализаторов, которые не имеют технического образования. Справедливо и обратное: многие верхнеобразованные ничего из себя не представляют. 

Мне кажется, что любое движение человека вверх является похвальным и если ДМШ способствует развитию личности (культурному, эстетическому), то честь им хвала


----------



## Евген (10 Апр 2014)

MAN писал:


> Гордиться, не гордиться


Гордиться не годится, так, пожалуй, правильнее. И жалкое зрелище представляет собой закончивший ДМШ, возомнивший себя профессионалом.


----------



## Dmvlad (10 Апр 2014)

*Евген*,
Профессионал отличается от любителя тем, что зарабатывает на жизнь тем что умеет делать и делать очень хорошо, а любитель вполне тоже неплохо может разбираться в теме, только с одной разницей, эта деятельность для любителя является хобби. Зачастую хобби сродни профессионализму. Например коллекционер антиквариата (не путать с барыгами!) знает и разбирается в истории иной раз лучше некоторых ученых историков, причем в мелочах в большей степени точно. Другой пример, я закончил институт по специальности химик-биолог и техникум по специальности промышленное гражданское строительство, считаю себя профессионалом во втором образовании, потому как зарабатываю себе на жизнь в третьем поколении именно этим на протяжении... по сути с 14 лет, а вот в химии-биологии я остался лишь любителем, ограниченным дачным участком. Сейчас подумываю перейти в ряды профи по первой специальности в виде фермера средней руки и образование полученное первым мне вполне пригодится для становления как профессионала.


----------



## vev (10 Апр 2014)

Евген писал:


> Гордиться не годится, так, пожалуй, правильнее. И жалкое зрелище представляет собой закончивший ДМШ, возомнивший себя профессионалом.




Теперь о профессионалах. На этом сайте общается огромное количество людей, как имеющих, так и не имеющих консерваторского образования. В большинстве своем - добрые, адекватные и незлобливые люди. Объеденены они любовью к баянно/аккордеонной музыке. Или я не прав. 
Практически все непрофессиональные музыканты среднего возраста, а Вы уважаемый вклинились в переписку именно таких людей, состоялись в своей области и музыка для них приятное хобби, а не способ заработать на кусок хлеба. Я что-то не припомню, чтобы кто-то из них бил себя пяткой в грудь и называл себя профессионалом в музыке. Поэтому не совсем понятно, что ж Вы так возбудились? Вам то какое дело? Или Вам кажется, что непрофессионалы отбирают Ваш профессиональный хлеб? Или Вам кажется, что и общаться на этом форуме мы права не заслужили и можем только снизу, с уровня ДМШ внимать рассуждениям гуру?

Dmvlad писал:


> я закончил институт по специальности химик-биолог



Как почувствовал родственную химическую душу :biggrin:


----------



## Vlad81 (10 Апр 2014)

Чтобы любить музыку диплом консерватории не нужен!

Никогда, никогда ни о чем не жалейте –

Поздно начали вы или рано ушли.

Кто-то пусть гениально играет на флейте.

Но ведь песни берет он из вашей души. 

Никогда, никогда ни о чем не жалейте –

Ни потерянных дней, ни сгоревшей любви.

Пусть другой гениально играет на флейте,

Но еще гениальнее слушали вы!
(Андрей Дементьев)


----------



## Dmvlad (10 Апр 2014)

*vev*,
Цитата:


> Как почувствовал родственную химическую душу



Да уж...любил я лабораторию, но кроме ученой степени в кармане ничего не светило отдал свою разработку другу, он защитился, тема хорошая, с противораковым препаратом связана, если подробно рассказывать, то не на этом форуме , да и не на форуме вообще Сам поддался зову предков, о чем не жалею в принципе, любовь к химии-биологии все равно осталась и реализуется потихоньку


----------



## vev (10 Апр 2014)

*Dmvlad*,
Я тоже некоторое время был связан с противораковыми препаратами, но в качестве физ-химика. Я как с первого курса пришел в ИНЭОС АН СССР в лабу ЯМР спектроскопии, так и не могу от ЯМР никуда уйти. :biggrin:


----------



## IvanM (11 Апр 2014)

MAN писал:


> Да перестаньте, Иван, не обижайтесь на меня.


Мне даже как-то неудобно, что вы извиняетесь. Скорее это у меня отключается временами чувство юмора, и я воспринимаю вещи излишне серьёзно. А обижаться на вас даже не думал, на обиженных воду возят, как вы знаете. Вы хороший человек, мне интересно было читать ваши сообщения в других темах.


----------



## garbuz (19 Июн 2018)

Просто на разные инструменты у нас идут учиться из разных категорий семей. На баян обычно отдают самые простые семьи(с редкими исключениями).
Струнные, фортепиано выбирают семьи с более высокими эстетическими запросами, часто из семей музыкантов.
На гитару ведут родители,которые любят эстрадную музыку,рок. На духовые неизвестно по каким соображениям.
Поэтому каждый инструмент собирает вокруг себя людей с совершенно противоположным отношением к музыке и жизни. И слушателей тоже.
Лично у меня есть разработка метода повышения набора поступающих. Сейчас катастрофически упал набор на баян. Примерно через 10-15 лет набор сойдет совсем "на нет". Такие случаи уже бывали, инструменты уходили из исполнительской практики.Это потянет за собой цепочку:кадры-нагрузка-слушатели-фабрики.Коллапс неминуем при нынешнем ходе событий.
Пока набора хватает чтобы проводить мероприятия, его нехватка ощущается только на цифрах, но все идет к тому.
p/s/ а весь молодняк занят самораскруткой,забавно.


----------



## starless (19 Июн 2018)

Разные существуют ДМШ... В Советском Союзе всё было бесплатно! Школы многие замечательные... Да и до сих пор знаю ещё с советской закалкой ДМШ, даже преподаватели некоторые ещё до сих пор преподают. Уровень этих школ такой...что в музыкальном училище даже делать нечего.


----------



## starless (19 Июн 2018)

*garbuz*, "Лично у меня есть разработка метода повышения набора поступающих. Сейчас катастрофически упал набор на баян. Примерно через 10-15 лет набор сойдет совсем "на нет". 
Ну вот про падение спроса, об этом ещё лет 25-30 назад говорить начали. Да, спрос с тех времён падает, но всё равно он достиг определённой отметки. Самое время модернизировать вообще сам учебный процесс, ну и наполняемость учебных программ. Скажем, включить в репертуар джаз, рок, неоклассику, свинг- т.е. относительно современные жанры. И всё это на баяне играется. Вот только специалистов такого плана у нас маловато...  Что изучается в ДМШ, музучилищах, институтах культуры и т.п. - это старая добрая классика, народная музыка, да что-нибудь из 20 века эстрадное и около того.


----------



## vev (19 Июн 2018)

*starless*,
кто вам сказал про "бесплатность"? Скрипачи - таки да, а зп меня 7 руб в месяц платили, что при 120 р/мес зарплаты - существенные траты...


----------



## starless (19 Июн 2018)

vev писал:


> *starless*,
> кто вам сказал про "бесплатность"? Скрипачи - таки да, а зп меня 7 руб в месяц платили, что при 120 р/мес зарплаты - существенные траты...


Смотря где. С кого копейки брали, с кого вообще ничего. С 5 лет до окончания института культуры.


----------



## sedovmika (20 Июн 2018)

starless (19.06.2018, 20:06) писал:


> Скажем, включить в репертуар джаз, рок, неоклассику, свинг- т.е. относительно современные жанры.


 Ну это подмена не годится, это, как раньше говорили "потакание чуждым культурным традициям". Надо придерживаться своего культурного наследия. Если кто владеет англ. языком и послушает слова, тексты вышеперечисленных жанров, ужаснется: полная белиберда и бездуховность (например Майкл Джексон и протчая безобразия). Это тупиковые направления, зачем туда идти. Баян и народную музыку давно хоронят, но без особого успеха. Да и что это за музыка, западная (которую поют бородатые женщины (мужчины) (!)), Вы понимаете насколько опасен поворот в том направлении? И, баян предлагает соучастие в музыке для многих, многих людей, тем более в компании. А пережевывать упомянутые жанры "в одиночку", через наушники, - это уподобить себя корове, медленно и бездумно пережевывающей сено (жвачку) после пастбища. Так что же, вообще ничего западного? Нет. Например диско музыка. А слушать африканских шаманов, или извращенцев, совсем потерявшим стыд и совесть, - удел подобным им. Вот пример неплохой западной музыки на баяне:


----------



## MAN (20 Июн 2018)

*sedovmika*, стесняюсь спросить, а вы кино-то это видели, "Эммануэль" я имею в виду? Имеете представление о чём оно? А то прям нестыковка какая-то получается с вашей пламенной речью, обличающей чуждую нам западную бездуховность потерявших стыд извращенцев.
И ещё пара вопросов вдогонку, если позволите.
1. Какое отношение Майкл Джексон имеет к джазу, року и остальным перечислявшимся музыкальным направлениям?
2. Что такое "тексты жанров"?


----------



## sedovmika (20 Июн 2018)

МАN, сюжет фильма и музыка к фильму, - две разные вещи, не надо утрировать. И не надо щеголять якобы познаниями в музыкальных жанрах. Предлагайте свою точку зрения, выражайте свои мысли. Просмотрев несколько ваших постов, нашел, что Вы представляете из себя въедливого подсказчика-указчика, что и как надо другим писать. Просмотрел сайт "Русская гармонь", оказывается и там Вы занимаетесь такой же ерундой, надо же совпадение! Выдергивать фразы из предложения, прикидываться "Ванькой" - "тексты жанров", "если позволите", "стесняюсь спросить" - сама скромность, "пламенная речь", "потерявших стыд извращенцев" - разве не так?, "западную бездуховность" - разве нет? Не одной продуктивной мысли, только копание в чужих мыслях.
Вот давайте выразите СВОЕ ЛИЧНОЕ мнение по этому вопросу, как сделал я. Я не стесняюсь у Вас спросить это.


----------



## vvz (20 Июн 2018)

sedovmika писал:Полностью согласен с MANом. 
"Пурга" какая-то...


----------



## MAN (20 Июн 2018)

sedovmika (20.06.2018, 12:00) писал:


> МАN, сюжет фильма и музыка к фильму, - две разные вещи, не надо утрировать.


А "тексты жанров", как вы изволили выразиться, и музыка вещи по-вашему одинаковые? Вы огульно отвергаете, например, рок-музыку в принципе, ссылаясь на то, что тексты к рок-композициям, якобы, "бездуховная белиберда" (что, мягко говоря, уже спорно), но в то же время рекомендуете музыку, написанную к кинофильму весьма сомнительному с точки зрения нравственности, где логика?


----------



## MAN (20 Июн 2018)

sedovmika (20.06.2018, 12:00) писал:


> Вот давайте выразите СВОЕ ЛИЧНОЕ мнение по этому вопросу, как сделал я. Я не стесняюсь у Вас спросить это.


Пожалуйста, хотя я думал, что моя точка зрения и так понятна. Я за включение в учебные программы для баянистов современной музыки.


----------



## MAN (20 Июн 2018)

sedovmika (20.06.2018, 12:00) писал:


> Просмотрел сайт "Русская гармонь", оказывается и там Вы занимаетесь такой же ерундой, надо же совпадение!


Странно, что такое совпадение вас удивило, разве вы сами на разных форумах схожей тематики занимаетесь различной "ерундой"?


----------



## garbuz (20 Июн 2018)

Цитата starless: Ну вот про падение спроса, об этом ещё лет 25-30 назад говорить начали. Да, спрос с тех времён падает, но всё равно он достиг определённой отметки. Самое время модернизировать вообще сам учебный процесс, ну и наполняемость учебных программ. Скажем, включить в репертуар джаз, рок, неоклассику, свинг- т.е. относительно современные жанры. И всё это на баяне играется. Вот только специалистов такого плана у нас маловато... Что изучается в ДМШ, музучилищах, институтах культуры и т.п. - это старая добрая классика, народная музыка, да что-нибудь из 20 века эстрадное и около того. 

МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАТЬ УЧЕБНЫЙ ПРОЦЕСС БЕССМЫСЛЕННО, НАБОР ПАДАЕТ С КАЖДЫМ ГОДОМ И СЛЕДУЮЩЕЕ ПОКОЛЕНИЕ УЖЕ НЕ БУДЕТ ЗНАТЬ ЗАЧЕМ ЭТОТ ИНСТРУМЕНТ. 
И КАКОЙ "ОПРЕДЕЛЕННОЙ" ОТМЕТКИ ДОСТИГ НАБОР? СЕГОДНЯ НАБОР В ШКОЛЫ В 12 РАЗ НИЖЕ, ЧЕМ В 1995 ГОДУ
ВЕСЬ ИНСТРУМЕНТАРИЙ ИЗНОШЕН, ЛИТЕРАТУРА МОРАЛЬНО И ФИЗИЧЕСКИ УСТАРЕЛА.
КУПИМ МЫ НОВЫЕ ИНСТРУМЕНТЫ,НОТЫ, А НАБОР ОТ ЭТОГО НЕ УВЕЛИЧИТСЯ.
КОМУ НУЖЕН СВИНГ, РОК, НЕОКЛАССИКА, ДЖАЗ НА БАЯНЕ? НА РОК ИДУТ УЧИТЬСЯ НА ГИТАРУ, НА СВИНГ И ДЖАЗ НА САКСОФОН
МОТИВАЦИЯ ИДТИ НА БАЯН И АККОРДЕОН У ОБУЧАЮЩИХСЯ ОТСУТСТВУЕТ, ОНИ ВЫХОДЯТ ИЗ ОБРАЩЕНИЯ


----------



## sedovmika (20 Июн 2018)

]


garbuz (20.06.2018 написал(а):


> КУПИМ МЫ НОВЫЕ ИНСТРУМЕНТЫ,НОТЫ, А НАБОР ОТ ЭТОГО НЕ УВЕЛИЧИТСЯ.КОМУ НУЖЕН СВИНГ, РОК, НЕОКЛАССИКА, ДЖАЗ НА БАЯНЕ? НА РОК ИДУТ УЧИТЬСЯ НА ГИТАРУ, НА СВИНГ И ДЖАЗ НА САКСОФОНМОТИВАЦИЯ ИДТИ НА БАЯН И АККОРДЕОН У ОБУЧАЮЩИХСЯ ОТСУТСТВУЕТ, ОНИ ВЫХОДЯТ ИЗ ОБРАЩЕНИЯ


[/quote]К сожалению Вы правы. Внучка ходит в танцевальную студию, часто бываю на их выступлениях. Вот недавно был в старом ДК, там стенд с черно-белыми фотографиями. Почти на каждой присутствует баянист - хоры, солисты, народные танцы. Это было лет 30 назад наверное. Теперь баяном на выступлениях даже не пахнет, - пару раз сыграли на синтезаторе, скрипке, гитаре. Все остальное - под фонограмму. Действительно все поменялось кардинально. и понятна озабоченность музыкантов падением спроса на обучение на баяне, аккордеоне. Но..., все-таки кое что осталось, особенно на уровне любителей, домашнее музицирование. Совсем небольшая ниша конечно. Хотел определить внука на кружок по баяну в школе, но его нет. А вот дочь когда училась, посещала такой кружок, в этой же школе. Хотя у нас в Оренбурге есть и музыкальный колледж и институт искусств им. Растроповичей. И мне тоже не видится путь развития баяна через изучение современных жанров, баян все-таки предназначен для другого, в основном народной музыки и различных эстрадных обработок.


----------



## sedovmika (20 Июн 2018)

Вот мой одноклассник занимается культурно-просветительной работой всю жизнь, организует хоры, концерты. В деревнях это пока сохраняется:


----------



## starless (20 Июн 2018)

sedovmika/ писал:


> starless (19.06.2018, 20:06) писал:Скажем, включить в репертуар джаз, рок, неоклассику, свинг- т.е. относительно современные жанры. Ну это подмена не годится, это, как раньше говорили "потакание чуждым культурным традициям". Надо придерживаться своего культурного наследия. Если кто владеет англ. языком и послушает слова, тексты вышеперечисленных жанров, ужаснется: полная белиберда и бездуховность (например Майкл Джексон и протчая безобразия). Это тупиковые направления, зачем туда идти. Баян и народную музыку давно хоронят, но без особого успеха. Да и что это за музыка, западная (которую поют бородатые женщины (мужчины) (!)), Вы понимаете насколько опасен поворот в том направлении? И, баян предлагает соучастие в музыке для многих, многих людей, тем более в компании. А пережевывать упомянутые жанры "в одиночку", через наушники, - это уподобить себя корове, медленно и бездумно пережевывающей сено (жвачку) после пастбища. Так что же, вообще ничего западного? Нет. Например диско музыка. А слушать африканских шаманов, или извращенцев, совсем потерявшим стыд и совесть, - удел подобным им.


Ну это Ваши искажённые представления о зарубежной музыке...  Там много приличной и сложной музыки, много приличных исполнителей и текстов. Я не говорю о попсе, которую слушают люди с бедным, дурным вкусом и ограниченными духовными потребностями,  а говорю о более серьёзной музыке. Попробуйте сыграть свинг, джаз на баяне - далеко не сразу не получится, не такая уж и простая музыка.
Наше культурное наследие остаётся, но больше уходит в прошлое благодаря  глобализации. И это процесс естественный, прогрессивный. Баян - интересный инструмент с широкими возможностями. И играть нашу советскую эстраду, народную музыку, классику - это далеко не предел. Нужно совершенствоваться,  открывать что-то новое. И тем самым привлекать молодёжь. Кому из молодёжи интересны народные "страдания" и скучные для них песни?  Новые поколения, новая музыка. Нужно адаптироваться.  Разумеется любители некоторые есть и среди молодёжи из традиционных семей, реже по собственному энтузиазму, но не более.  
Если сейчас не двигаться вперёд, то баян забудется из-за ненадобности.


----------



## starless (20 Июн 2018)

garbuz писал:


> МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАТЬ УЧЕБНЫЙ ПРОЦЕСС БЕССМЫСЛЕННО, НАБОР ПАДАЕТ С КАЖДЫМ ГОДОМ И СЛЕДУЮЩЕЕ ПОКОЛЕНИЕ УЖЕ НЕ БУДЕТ ЗНАТЬ ЗАЧЕМ ЭТОТ ИНСТРУМЕНТ.
> И КАКОЙ "ОПРЕДЕЛЕННОЙ" ОТМЕТКИ ДОСТИГ НАБОР? СЕГОДНЯ НАБОР В ШКОЛЫ В 12 РАЗ НИЖЕ, ЧЕМ В 1995 ГОДУ
> ВЕСЬ ИНСТРУМЕНТАРИЙ ИЗНОШЕН, ЛИТЕРАТУРА МОРАЛЬНО И ФИЗИЧЕСКИ УСТАРЕЛА.
> КУПИМ МЫ НОВЫЕ ИНСТРУМЕНТЫ,НОТЫ, А НАБОР ОТ ЭТОГО НЕ УВЕЛИЧИТСЯ.
> ...


Набор падает, потому что нет мотивации. Дети не хотят играть музыку "нудную" по их мнению и не интересную. Надо детей и молодёжь заинтересовывать! Можно играть современную музыку на баяне- факт.  Придумывают новые разновидности баяна- электронные баяны. Вот для этого и нужно учить баянной технике. Для игры на более новых инструментах в том числе. Зачем учиться на гитаре, если можно освоить баянную технику и играть АБСОЛЮТНО ЛЮБУЮ музыку на простом, а ещё лучше на электронном баяне?


----------



## sedovmika (21 Июн 2018)

starless]


starless (20.06.2018 написал(а):


> Наше культурное наследие остаётся, но больше уходит в прошлое благодаря глобализации. И это процесс естественный, прогрессивный.


ИМХО, все наоборот, это процесс не естественный и не прогрессивный, а глубоко регрессивный. В России у людей очень большая инерция на такие процессы. Был в Майами на фестивале афро-американской музыки. Уши вянут, шаманские пляски и камлание. Сами музыканты и публика вели себя отвратительно - всю ночь праздновали, не давали спать, - заср..ли всю округу мусором. Полиция их не трогает, для остальных железное правило - бросил окурок - штраф 500 долларов по моему. Так что не надо стремится в это светлое глобализированное будущее, успеем увидеть.
[/quote]starless (20.06.2018, 23:37) писал:


> Дети не хотят играть музыку "нудную" по их мнению и не интересную.


 Дети рано или поздно встают взрослыми, будем надеяться, что со временем начнут заниматься любительским музицированием.


----------



## MAN (21 Июн 2018)

sedovmika (21.06.2018, 06:40) писал:


> Дети рано или поздно встают взрослыми, будем надеяться, что со временем начнут заниматься любительским музицированием.


Да, но ложатся-то они всё-таки детьми!
Прошу прощения, Михаил, но я хочу напомнить вам, что речь шла о модернизации учебного процесса и репертуарного наполнения программ обучения баянистов, начиная с начального музыкального образования (ДМШ). Вы подобного рода нововведения категорически отвергаете и таким образом предлагаете покорно смириться с исчезновением у новых поколений всякого интереса к баяну, оставляя этому замечательному инструменту на будущее жалкую участь быть исключительно предметом увлечения малочисленной горстки взрослых дилетантов. Я правильно понял ход ваших мыслей?

sedovmika (21.06.2018, 06:40) писал:


> Был в Майами на фестивале афро-американской музыки. Уши вянут, шаманские пляски и камлание.


А телепередачу "Играй, гармонь любимая!" не приходилось смотреть? Тоже ужас!


----------



## sedovmika (21 Июн 2018)

MAN (21.06.2018, 09:29) писал:


> А телепередачу "Играй, гармонь любимая!" не приходилось смотреть? Тоже ужас!


Да уж...
MAN (21.06.2018, 09:29) писал:


> Прошу прощения, Михаил, но я хочу напомнить вам, что речь шла о модернизации учебного процесса и репертуарного наполнения программ обучения баянистов, начиная с начального музыкального образования (ДМШ)


 Виноват, отклонился от темы. Тут я мало что могу сказать, но проблема очевидна.


----------



## vater (21 Июн 2018)

Замечаю, что баян уходит из массовой культуры в элитарную, происходит профессионализация баяна, то есть, баян уходит из народной массы (поют под караоке, а не под баян) в руки профессионалов, играющих исключительно на престижных конкурсах, с большой сцены, за деньги. Это прослеживается и в производстве баянов: дешевые баяны пылятся в комиссионках, а звучат очень дорогие инструменты ценой от 100 до 700 тысяч и более рублей.
Что касается прогрессивных методик преподавания, то они есть. Например, прекрасных баянистов воспитывает Заслуженный работник культуры РФ Галина Ивановна Крылова из Волгодонска, записи ее семинаров и мастер-классов и выложены на Ютьюбе. Энтузиасты баяна работают и других городах России. Другое дело, что баян в России не прокормит профессионала. Мои знакомые аккордеонисты уезжают на заработки в Китай, в Индию, играют для русских туристов.


----------



## MAN (21 Июн 2018)

vater (21.06.2018, 12:08) писал:


> Что касается прогрессивных методик преподавания, то они есть. Например, прекрасных баянистов воспитывает Заслуженный работник культуры РФ Галина Ивановна Крылова


А нужно, чтобы не одна Галина Ивановна и ещё несколько энтузиастов, а ПО ВСЕЙ СТРАНЕ преподавали детям баян и аккордеон так, чтобы интерес к ним не только не падал, неуклонно приближаясь к абсолютному нулю, а увеличивался.


----------



## MAN (21 Июн 2018)

vater (21.06.2018, 12:08) писал:


> Другое дело, что баян в России не прокормит профессионала. Мои знакомые аккордеонисты уезжают на заработки в Китай, в Индию, играют для русских туристов.


Стало быть получается, что за границей наши люди хотят слушать аккордеон и баян, а у себя дома нет? Это почему же так происходит?


----------



## ugly (21 Июн 2018)

На отдыхе слушать хотят для экзотики. Особенно малость наевшись тамошней нерусской экзотики.
На свадьбы или юбилеи иногда заказывают, особенно в сельской местности, не оторвавшейся ещё от развлечений предков.


----------



## kep (21 Июн 2018)

MAN/ писал:


> А нужно, чтобы не одна Галина Ивановна и ещё несколько энтузиастов, а ПО ВСЕЙ СТРАНЕ преподавали детям баян и аккордеон так, чтобы интерес к ним не только не падал, неуклонно приближаясь к абсолютному нулю, а увеличивался.


Боюсь, "нужно" - это безадресное обращение к некоей высшей силе, которая почему-то должна это требование выполнить. 
Галина Ивановна тем и славна, что в тех же условиях, что и везде - умудряется достигать результата. Показывая, что дело - в людях.


----------



## vvz (22 Июн 2018)

ИМХО: Скучная "архаика" и убивает баян (сейчас полетят тапочки))... 
Конечно, роль личности в преподавании, тонкое умение заинтересовать, увлечь - это всё. Но человек (в том числе и совсем маленький) хочет играть то, что ему близко, что он любит... Да, пройдет время и он поймет и полюбит и что-то из "архаики", это нормально. Но сейчас он хочет играть "Пираты Карибского моря", "Галину", "Кукушку"... Мне кажется, что важно научить его тому, как это подобрать и играть. 
Да, жизнь изменилась и сильно ускорилась - всё набегу... Баян и аккордеон - отнюдь "не демократичные" инструменты. Это на гитаре можно уже чего-то сыграть в компании через пару месяцев после начала обучения, на баяне не получится. )) Это для особо упертых, а они будут всегда!


----------



## vater (22 Июн 2018)

*kep*, 
Я бы поддержал коллегу, герои-одиночки всегда будут, но их усилиями ничего не добьешься. Это, как говорят, глас вопиющего в пустыне. Нужны 
еще и усилия музыкальной общественности по продвижению баяна, какие-то 
государственные, муниципальные вложения в баян. Допустим, купить пару 
гусаровских инструментов для ДМШ, предоставлять баянистам площадки для 
выступлений. Словом, показывать народу живой баян. Пластиковая музыка 
быстро надоедает. Меня однажды случайно занесло на золотой юбилей к 
другу, так молодежь даже не могла вспомнить название инструмента баян, 
называли гармонью. Но были в восторге от живой музыки!


----------



## MAN (22 Июн 2018)

kep (21.06.2018, 21:21) писал:


> Боюсь, "нужно" - это безадресное обращение к некоей высшей силе, которая почему-то должна это требование выполнить.


Можно конечно мои слова и так трактовать, однако я отнюдь не обращался к высшей силе, а просто назвал условие, без которого, на мой взгляд, ситуация в целом к лучшему не изменится. Кто персонально должен обеспечить выполнение этого условия я действительно не называл.

Вот вы говорите всё дело в людях, в принципе я с вами согласен, но ответьте пожалуйста на такой вопрос: а вот в те годы, когда баян был очень популярным инструментом, люди намного лучше были что ли? Может всё-таки не только в этом дело?


----------



## dj.sator (22 Июн 2018)

vvz писал:


> ИМХО: Скучная "архаика" и убивает баян (сейчас полетят тапочки))...
> Конечно, роль личности в преподавании, тонкое умение заинтересовать, увлечь - это всё. Но человек (в том числе и совсем маленький) хочет играть то, что ему близко, что он любит... Да, пройдет время и он поймет и полюбит и что-то из "архаики", это нормально. Но сейчас он хочет играть "Пираты Карибского моря", "Галину", "Кукушку"... Мне кажется, что важно научить его тому, как это подобрать и играть.
> Да, жизнь изменилась и сильно ускорилась - всё набегу... Баян и аккордеон - отнюдь "не демократичные" инструменты. Это на гитаре можно уже чего-то сыграть в компании через пару месяцев после начала обучения, на баяне не получится. )) Это для особо упертых, а они будут всегда!


"Золотые слова"! Поддерживаю. Важно играть то что нравится. А вот воспитать любовь к классической(или народной) музыке далеко не у всякого преподавателя выйдет.


----------



## MAN (22 Июн 2018)

dj.sator (22.06.2018, 09:15) писал:


> Поддерживаю. Важно играть то, что нравится.


Поддержу и я, но только с небольшим уточнением: ещё очень важно, чтобы нравилась хорошая музыка, а для этого у детей необходимо воспитывать музыкальный вкус, что, возможно, гораздо сложнее, чем просто научить их играть на инструменте.
Последнее, я думаю, вообще далеко не главная цель начального музыкального образования.


----------



## kep (23 Июн 2018)

MAN (22.06.2018, 08:53) писал:


> Вот вы говорите всё дело в людях, в принципе я с вами согласен, но ответьте пожалуйста на такой вопрос: а вот в те годы, когда баян был очень популярным инструментом, люди намного лучше были что ли? Может всё-таки не только в этом дело?


В те времена в газетах был популярный стишок про джазовых музыкантов, помните? "Сегодня он играет джаз..."
Это, КМК, две стороны одной монеты: чтобы джазисты не растлевали, государство не считая кидало деньги на школы народных и классических инструментов.


----------



## starless (23 Июн 2018)

MAN писал:


> dj.sator (22.06.2018, 09:15) писал:Поддерживаю. Важно играть то, что нравится.Поддержу и я, но только с небольшим уточнением: ещё очень важно, чтобы нравилась хорошая музыка, а для этого у детей необходимо воспитывать музыкальный вкус, что, возможно, гораздо сложнее, чем просто научить их играть на инструменте.
> Последнее, я думаю, вообще далеко не главная цель начального музыкального образования.


Дело музыкального вкуса- вообще полный субъективизм...  Как, какой он должен быть и т.д и т.п. Я бы показал кучу из всего возможного, а дальше дело уже за ребёнком.


----------



## starless (23 Июн 2018)

sedovmika писал:


> starless]Этот процесс идёт уже с времён Великих географических открытий - c XVI века...  И живём более-менее, развиваемся. Все мы пользуемся средствами глобализации.  Ну афро-американская музыка -вкусовщина, согласен. Но почему нет? У нас всякие сабантуи, народные  пьяные гулянки в деревнях с утра до ночи и т.п. По мне так, это регресс... Но благо таких явлений уже куда меньше, чем раньше.  Раньше и стенка на стенку деревнями целыми аж до 60-70-ых гг.  Вот такие традиции бесноватые были...
> Разумеется государство культурное наследие будет сохранять, да и мы обязаны. Но что естественно, то естественно. У людей другие интересы и с этим ничего не сделаешь.


----------



## sedovmika (24 Июн 2018)

starless (23.06.2018, 22:40) писал:


> Но что естественно, то естественно. У людей другие интересы и с этим ничего не сделаешь.


 Кому интересно, пусть увлекается своими музыкальными направлениями, делов то... Много сейчас денег выделяется на культуру, в деревнях очень сейчас развита худ. самодеятельность, - в Советские времена даже не наблюдалось такого подъема, езжу смотрю иногда фестивали, смотры, даже меня приглашали поиграть на нервах,(извиняюсь, на баяне!)  Очень хорошо дело обстоит с костюмами, да и с инструментами. Для народа это праздник, отдых. В том году даже привезли артистов из Африки, Сербии и т.д., около десятка стран, было очень и красочно! И это в не самый передовой район.


----------



## sedovmika (24 Июн 2018)

Вот видео:


----------



## sedovmika (24 Июн 2018)

Вот еще видео. Меня несколько смущает наряженность участников, такие костюмы в деревнях я отродясь не видал. Но праздник есть праздник видно. Правда, в неформальной обстановке очарования от этих певуний и музыкантов еще больше.


----------



## starless (24 Июн 2018)

sedovmika писал:


> Вот еще видео. Меня несколько смущает наряженность участников, такие костюмы в деревнях я отродясь не видал. Но праздник есть праздник видно. Правда, в неформальной обстановке очарования от этих певуний и музыкантов еще больше.


Вот только в большинстве деревень и сёл картинка уже далеко другая... Куда не приедешь- пьют. Народ массово спивается, кто остаётся.  Здравомыслящие уезжают в города.


----------



## sedovmika (24 Июн 2018)

starless (24.06.2018, 13:21) писал:


> Народ массово спивается, кто остаётся. Здравомыслящие уезжают в города.


В разных областях по разному наверное.


----------



## bulkinpv (28 Июн 2018)

Извиняюсь. что вклиниваюсь. Я занимаюсь у преподавателя из районной музыкальной школы. Интерес колоссальный к баяну и аккордеона у детей (родителей), а вот сам парк инструментов полный шлак и это центр мск


----------

